# Es irrt der Mensch so lang' er strebt (Goethe, zitiert bei: Wagner)



## Marcus Africanus

„Es irrt der Mensch so lang’ er strebt”, oder: „das Leben ist der Güter höchstes nicht”, war hier nicht mehr auszusprechen, da das innigste Geheimnis der weisesten Sentenz selbst in deutlicher melodischer Gestaltung unverhült sich ihnen kundgab.
(Wagner 1871, his 1st quotation: Goethe, _Faust_, _Prolog im Himmel_, 2nd quotation: Schiller, _Die Braut von Messina_)

My question is to which part the word "selbst" refers.
I'm hesitating between:
(1) selbst der weisesten Sentenz
(2) sich selbst kundgab
What is Your opinion?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tifoso Bonisolli

Auf "kundgab" definitiv nicht. Vermutlich auf "Sentenz"; vielleicht aber auch auf "Geheimnis"; rein theoretisch könnte es sich sogar auf "in deutlicher melodischer Gestaltung" beziehen, aber das gibt wohl keinen Sinn. Um es definitiv zu entscheiden, bräuchte man mehr Kontext - um welche "weiseste Sentenz" geht es denn? Wenn du ein paar Sätze vor diesem zitieren kannst, kommen wir schon drauf. (Wagner, man muss es immer wieder sagen, ist einer der schrecklichsten Autoren, die die deutsche Sprache je vergewaltigt haben. Wie man auf die Wahnidee der Wagnerianer kommen kann, ihn auch als Dichter für einen der ganz Großen zu halten, wird mir ein ewiges Rätsel bleiben.)


----------



## Marcus Africanus

Was sie [die grossen deutschen Dichter] hier so stark ergreifen musste, war, dass sie durch die Wirkung der Musik das Drama sofort in die Sphaere der Idealitaet entrueckt sahen, aus welcher der einfachste Zug der Handlung in einem verklaerten Lichte ihnen entgegentrat, Affekt und Motiv, zu einem einzigen unmittelbaren Ausdruck verschmolzen, mit edelster Ruehrung zu ihnen sprachen. Hier schweigt jedes Verlangen nach Erfassung einer Tendenz, denn die Idee selbst verwirklichte sich vor ihnen als unabweislicher Anruf des hoechsten Mitgefuehles. „Es irrt der Mensch so lang’ er strebt”, oder: „das Leben ist der Güter höchstes nicht”, war hier nicht mehr auszusprechen, da das innigste Geheimnis der weisesten Sentenz selbst in deutlicher melodischer Gestaltung unverhült sich ihnen kundgab. Sagte jene: "das bedeutet", so sagte diese: "das ist!" Hier war das hoechste Pathos zur reinen Seele des Dramas geworden: wie aus einer seeligen Traumwelt trat uns das Bild des Lebens mit sympathischer Wahrhaftigkeit entgegen.

This is the whole paragraph. Danke, Tifoso Bonisolli, fuer die ermutigenden Worte, die Du ueber Wagner geschrieben hast. Es tut mir gut, das zu hoeren, weil ich manchmal am Zweifeln und Verzweifeln bin, ob er sich so unverstaendlich ausdrueckt oder ich nun der Aufgabe, ihn zu ubertragen, nicht gewachsen bin; und das, obschon ich weiss, dass er sich selbst ueber sein Schreiben geaussert hatte, es sei nicht gut genug und gewiss haette es ein anderer besser gekonnt. Er hatte ja soviel schreiben muessen (hatte sich dazu gezwungen gefuehlt und nicht gerade gerne getan), weil nur die wenigsten seine Musik, seine An- und Absichten verstehen konnten.


----------



## Tifoso Bonisolli

Ok, es bezieht sich auf "Sentenz" und es heißt nicht "selbst" im Sinne von "selber", sondern im Sinne von "sogar". Versuchen wir, Wagner ins Deutsche zu übersetzen, dann heißt der Satz also ungefähr:
"Es irrt der Mensch, solang er strebt" oder "Das Leben ist der Güter höchstes nicht", solch großer Worte bedurfte es hier nicht mehr; denn sogar die weisesten Aussagen erschienen dank der musikalischen Umsetzung ganz allgemein verständlich.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

Prima! Besten Dank.


----------



## Lykurg

Ich stimme Tifoso zwar hinsichtlich Wagners zweifelhafter Sprachgewalt zu, würde aber das "selbst" nicht mit "sogar" übersetzen (insbesondere wegen seiner Nachstellung: "Das Geheimnis selbst..." <> "Selbst das Geheimnis...").

Wagner selbst  liefert im Satz vorher das Verständnismuster: "denn die Idee selbst verwirklichte sich vor ihnen". 
Genauso ist es auch im nachfolgenden Satz zu verstehen:
"da *das *innigste *Geheimnis *der weisesten Sentenz *selbst *[...] unverhült sich ihnen kundgab."

In dankender Übernahme von Tifosos wagnersch-deutscher Übersetzung:


> (Ein moralischer Leitsatz wie) "Es irrt der Mensch, solang er strebt" oder "Das Leben ist der Güter höchstes nicht" mußte hier nicht mehr ausgesprochen werden; denn das Geheimnis der weisesten Aussage offenbarte sich freiwillig und zeigte sich ganz allgemein verständlich, dank der deutlichen musikalischen Umsetzung.


Im Ergebnis ist der Unterschied nicht groß, aber das Geheimnis wogt wabernd-wallend und wird wohl ein bißchen lebendiger.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

Klingt sehr ueberzeugend. Warum hat Wagner nicht einfach "da selbst das innigste Geheimnis der weisesten Sentenz" geschrieben?


----------



## Tifoso Bonisolli

Lykurg, deine deutsche Übersetzung gefällt mir wesentlich besser als meine eigene. Dass sich das "selbst" auf Geheimnis bezieht, geht aus ihr trotzdem nicht schlüssig hervor, finde ich; ganz im Gegenteil würde sich IMHO mein "sogar" nach "Geheimnis" in deiner schönen Übersetzung sehr gut machen.



Marcus Africanus said:


> Warum hat Wagner nicht einfach "da selbst das innigste Geheimnis der weisesten Sentenz" geschrieben?


Weil er eben Wagner war.  Was will man von einem "Dichter", der meinte, Augen könnten küssen, schon erwarten? Dazu fällt mir ein "Ein Dichter unter den Dichtern wie...", aber wir wollen ja hier Sitte und Anstand nicht verletzen.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

„Es irrt der Mensch so lang’ er strebt”


----------



## berndf

"Selbst" ist so eines dieser Wörter, die so schrecklich viele Bedeutungen haben können. In gesprochener Sprache durch Betonung und Satzrhythmus. Z.B.
_Der brave Mann denkt an sich selbst zuletzt._
_Der brave Mann denkt an sich; selbst zuletzt._

In diesem Fall tendiere ich wie Lykurg dazu _selbst_ hier nicht als _sogar _zu verstehen. Ich verstehe es als Hervorhebung von_Geheimnis_ oder _Sentenz__._ Etwa so wie in dem Satz:
_Der Chef selbst kam zu der Präsentation des neuen Modells. _

Im Weiteren würde ich _Sentenz_ nicht einfach nur als _Aussage_verstehen wollen. Es ist schon etwas spezieller. Ich würde_geflügeltes Wort_ oder _Sinnspruch_ sagen_._


----------



## Lykurg

Marcus Africanus, meiner Meinung nach meint Wagner ausdrücklich "das Geheimnis selbst" und nicht "selbst das Geheimnis".
"Selbst das Geheimnis" wäre relativ eindeutig das *sogar*, das Tifoso hier meint.
Darauf spiele ich ja auch mit "Wagner selbst" (="Wagner persönlich") an. "Selbst Wagner..." bedeutete dagegen "Sogar Wagner...".

Tifoso, wie vertrüge sich denn das mit dem Satz davor? "die Idee sogar..."? (Ich finde zwar auch, daß man es nach "Geheimnis" gut ergänzen könnte, aber es steht nunmal nicht da  ). Stattdessen habe ich das "selbst" mit "freiwillig" übertragen. Besser wäre stattdessen vielleicht auch "aus sich selbst heraus".

Die Aussage wäre damit, daß der Klang direkt zum Herzen spricht und keine Worte benötigt. Die Idee vertraut sich persönlich dem Zuhörer an. Wie weise die dahinterstehenden Inhalte tatsächlich sind, darauf wird nicht weiter hingewiesen, denn das sind sie ja nicht. 

(Was braucht man diesbezüglich über einen Dichter zu sagen, dessen regelmäßige glückliche Liebeserfüllung für standesmäßig ungleiche Paare im gemeinsamen Tod besteht, wenn Literatur und Konvention seiner Zeit längst darüber hinaus waren, wie auch seine eigene Biographie und Überzeugung?)


----------



## Tifoso Bonisolli

Lykurg said:


> Tifoso, wie vertrüge sich denn das mit dem Satz davor? "die Idee sogar..."? (Ich finde zwar auch, daß man es nach "Geheimnis" gut ergänzen könnte, aber es steht nunmal nicht da  ).


Stimmt natürlich, wenn man annimmt, dass er "selbst" in beiden Sätzen im selben Sinn meint, dann verbietet sich die Interpretation als "sogar". Andererseits bin ich nicht geneigt, Wagner eine solche Konsequenz in sprachlichen Angelegenheiten automatisch zuzubilligen. Aber vielleicht fehlt mir das "sogar" einfach, weil ich es so für leichter verständlich halte; und auch hier gilt natürlich, dass rationaler Sprachgebrauch hier nicht unterstellt werden kann, oder einfacher gesagt: nur weil ein "sogar" hier seinen guten Sinn hätte, besteht kein Grund anzunehmen, dass Wagner das ähnlich gesehen hat. Allerdings, und wiederum andererseits, bin ich ganz sicher, dass die Satzstellung von "selbst" im 19. Jahrhundert nicht so streng war, wie du es - für den heutigen Sprachgebrauch korrekt - darstellst; mir fällt jetzt aber leider kein Beispiel für nachgestelltes "selbst" im Sinne von "sogar" ein. Ich komme darauf (bzw. hierher) zurück, falls ich mich doch noch an irgendein einschlägiges Zitat erinnere.



Lykurg said:


> (Was braucht man diesbezüglich über einen Dichter zu sagen, dessen regelmäßige glückliche Liebeserfüllung für standesmäßig ungleiche Paare im gemeinsamen Tod besteht, wenn Literatur und Konvention seiner Zeit längst darüber hinaus waren, wie auch seine eigene Biographie und Überzeugung?)


Ausgenommen Stolzing und Eva. Vielleicht ist das der Grund, warum dieses insgesamt wenig lustige Stück als Lustspiel gilt?


----------



## Marcus Africanus

Capito! Also etwa "das Geheimnis allein" bzw. "Wagner allein".


----------



## Marcus Africanus

Nun sehe ich, dass ich "die Idee selbst" ins Polnische im Sinne von "die Idee persoenlich" bzw. "Wagner selbst" uebersetzt hatte. Nun passt auch entsprechend das "Geheimnis selbst".
Jetzt verstehe ich auch Deine Anspielung richtig, Lykurg, vielen Dank


----------



## Tifoso Bonisolli

"Allein" trifft es nicht so gut. "Selbst" im (im Kontext dieses Threads natürlich ) Lykurgschen Sinne lässt sich entweder durch "persönlich" oder durch "an sich" ersetzen.

Aber hier nun der versprochene Beweis, dass die Wortstellung über die Bedeutung von "selbst" genau gar nichts aussagt (in Texten aus dem 19. Jahrhundert). Wozu in die Ferne schweifen? Sieh, das Holprige liegt so nah! Ich habe also einfach beim Meister selbst (!) nachgelesen. "Selbst" ist übrigens eines seiner Lieblingswörter; in was für unmöglichen Zusammenhängen er das verwendet, ist schon ziemlich erstaunlich. Gezählte 30 "selbst" allein im Textbuch zu "Siegfried"!!
Also los: nachgestelltes "selbst" in der eindeutigen Bedeutung "sogar" bei Richard Wagner:
1. Meistersinger:
*<deleted>*
<Der Rest deleted by TB, wegen zu völliger Unverständlichkeit führender Verstümmelung - siehe unten.>
*<deleted>*
2. Walküre:
*<deleted>*
<Der Rest deleted by TB, wegen zu völliger Unverständlichkeit führender Verstümmelung - siehe unten.>
*<deleted>*

Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, Lykurg, dass in dem Satz, der Marcus Africanus Kopfzerbrechen bereitet hat, nicht deine Interpretation richtig ist; es heißt nur, dass du deine ebensowenig beweisen kannst wie ich meine - und, was wichtiger ist, im Grundsätzlichen: dass "selbst" im Sinne von "sogar" bei älteren Texten voran- oder nachgestellt sein kann, ganz nach Belieben.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

Da steh ich nun, ich armer Tor!
Und bin so klug als wie zuvor.


----------



## Tifoso Bonisolli

Naja, ganz so schlimm ist es nicht. Erstens ist der Satz, wie du siehst, auch auf Deutsch alles andere als unmissverständlich, also darf ihn natürlich auch der Übersetzer auffassen, wie er mag; und zweitens hat Lykurgs Interpretation immerhin das Argument des vorangehenden Satzes für sich (bei dem ist "selbst" nämlich unzweifelhaft im Lykurgschen Sinn zu verstehen), wenn du also bei seiner Auffassung bleibst, ist das sozusagen ungefährlich.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

Vielen Dank nochmals an alle fuer Eure Muehe und die interessanten Aussagen.


----------



## Tifoso Bonisolli

*<deleted text>*

Weil ich aber denke, dass die Diskussion in diesem Thread tatsächlich interessant ist, und weil ich auch die Frage der Wortstellung und Bedeutung von "selbst" für spannend halte, fangen wir regelkonform von vorne an. Vier Zeilen darf ich ja komplett zitieren, ich bin aber vorbildlich keusch und beschränke mich auf zwei; wer sich darüber hinaus für die Sache interessiert, muss eben, so wollen es the world's leading language forums, ein bisschen eigene Arbeit in die Lektüre investieren. 
1. Der fliegende Holländer:
Du bist ein Engel! Eines Engels Liebe 
Verworf'ne selbst zu trösten weiss!
2. Tannhäuser:
siehe http://www.opera-guide.ch/libretto.php?id=410&uilang=de&lang=de
Das Dokument auf die Buchstabenfolge "mel se" durchsuchen, das führt punktgenau in die richtige Zeile. (Wir wollen ja keine dechiffrierbaren Zitate verwenden, gell, also leg' ich's ein bisserl dadaistisch an.)
3. Rienzi:
siehe http://www.opera-guide.ch/libretto.php?id=408&uilang=de&lang=de
Hier gibt es zwei Belegstellen; Suchbegriff für die erste ist "dein Umar", für die zweite (bei der zum klareren Verständnis zu bedenken ist, dass den hier beweinten, eben hingerichteten Colonna und den zitierten Tarquinius 1800 Jahre trennen) "t; T".
4. Meistersinger:
siehe http://www.opera-guide.ch/libretto.php?id=413&uilang=de&lang=de, Suchbegriff: "bst vert"
5. Walküre:
siehe http://www.opera-guide.ch/libretto.php?id=415&uilang=de&lang=de, Suchbegriff "hilde se"


----------



## Lykurg

Tifoso, vielen Dank für das Zitate-Dada!  

Bei der zweiten Rienzi-Stelle ("t; T") habe ich so meine Zweifel, ansonsten finde ich deine Argumentation allerdings bestechend im Sinne einer komplett freien Wortstellung bei Wagner (für die ja auch Pogner (im erweiterten Umfeld von "bst vert") als Muster bestens geeignet ist). Hier wäre allerdings zu überlegen, inwieweit das für 
Des Meisters bemühten Bühnenweihfestspielbohei 
In größerem Maße gelten mag 
Als für seine  permanent perlende Prosa. 
_(drei Verse; in Quasirienziqualität) _

Bevor du mir aber auch das Gegenteil davon anhand seiner Sekundärliteratur nachweisen kannst (wovon ich überzeugt bin), gebe ich mich nun aber lieber prophylaktisch geschlagen. - *Klares Ergebnis:* Beides ist möglich, die Aussage zweideutig; der Zusammenhang spricht aber wohl doch eher für meine Deutung. 

Zu der fragwürdigen Lustspieleignung stimme ich dir ebenfalls zu. Selbst Beckmesser kann einem da irgendwie sympathisch werden. Und daß in der letzten Hamburger Inszenierung das Bühnenbild nach der Prügelszene eine riesige Luftaufnahme des zerbombten Nürnberg war, machte die Sache auch nicht viel witziger.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

Ich bin ebenfalls auf ein Beispiel fuer das nachgestellte "selbst" bei Wagner selbst gestossen; hier zitiert mit dem dazugeroerigen Kontext:

Hierfuer hatte sich der unausreichenden mimischen Improvisation eben der eigentliche Dichter zu bemaechtigen, d.h. der Erfinder und Gestalter der Mythen, und sein hierzu besonders berufenes Genie sollte sich darin kundtun, dass er den Stil der mimischen Improvisation auf die Hoehe seiner dichterischen Absicht erhob. Wie es Shakespeare gelungen sein moege, seine Schauspieler selbst auf diese Hoehe zu erheben, muss uns wiederum ein Raetsel bleiben.
(Wagner 1871)


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Tifoso Bonisolli said:


> Weil er eben Wagner war.  Was will man von einem "Dichter", der meinte, Augen könnten küssen, schon erwarten? Dazu fällt mir ein "Ein Dichter unter den Dichtern wie...", aber wir wollen ja hier Sitte und Anstand nicht verletzen.



Ich kenne die meisten Wagnerschen Libretti recht gut, kann mich aber keiner Stelle nicht entsinnen, wo angedeutet wird, dass Augen küssen können. Wo kann ich sie nachlesen?


----------



## Tifoso Bonisolli

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Wo kann ich sie nachlesen?


Ich kann das leider nicht so beantworten, wie es sachgerecht wäre, da ich ja nur vier Zeilen zitieren darf - das hier in Rede stehende Zitat hat allein 13 Zeilen, und das ist ein einziger Satz, man kann also nicht gut einen Teil herausbrechen... Lies nach bei Wotans Abschied, von "Der Augen leuchtendes Paar" bis "Kuss".


----------



## Lykurg

Hübsche Stelle, ich glaube, da hat er vor Freude über "zum letztenmal letzt' ... dem letzten" ganz vergessen, daß das Küssen zu den Augen nicht so gut paßt. Vielleicht hätte er lieber die wild webenden Wangen wählen oder die Lefzen letzen sollen.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Tja, auch wenn es, außerhalb des Kontextes, auch so klingen mag, als ob das Augenpaar küssen könnte, so sieht man ein paar Zeilen weiter, dass Wotan Brünnhilden einen Kuss auf die Augen gibt.


----------



## Tifoso Bonisolli

Was grammatikalisch an der grotesk verhatschten Formulierung freilich überhaupt nichts ändert...


----------

